# HD4550 vs. 9400GT - erste Benchmarks aufgetaucht



## xTc (28. August 2008)

Mittlerweile sind auch die ersten Benchmarks zu ATI's und nVidias neuen Low-Cost-Chips durchgesickert.

Die taiwanesischen Kollegen von "Tom's Hardware"  sind wohl schon an Exemplare beider Karten gekommen und haben gleich ein paar Ergebnisse veröffentlicht.

Die HD4450 verfügte über ein 64Bit breites Speicherinterface und hatte DDR3-Speicher. Es ist möglich das noch eine abgespecktere Version in Form einer HD44x0 mit DDR2-Speicher auf den Markt kommt. Weiterhin verfügt die HD4450 über 80 Shader-Einheiten und war mit 600MHz (Core) und 800MHz (Speicher) getaktet.

Dabei erreicht eine HD4550 im 3DMark Vantage "Entry" 5720 Punkte, eine 9400GT kommt auf 5221.

Auch im 3DMark 06 liegt die Hd4550 vorne. Hier kommt die ATI-Karte bei 1280x1024 noAA/AF auf 3908 Punkte. Eine 9400GT erreicht nur 3388 Punkte.

Als Testsystem war ein Core 2 Extreme QX9650 auf einem MSI X38 Diamond im Einsatz.

Alles weitere findet Ihr hier:
[First Look]AMD RV710 vs. NVIDIA 9400GT
und hier:
Hardware-Infos - News - Erster Kurztest: HD 4550 versus 9400 GT


Gruß


----------



## push@max (28. August 2008)

Na das Ergebnis der HD4550 ist doch mehr als ordentlich im 3DMark06  und der Abstand zur 9400GT ist auch nicht gerade klein.

Ich hatte damals mit meinem System P42,8@3,361GHz, 2GB Ram DDR333 und einer 6800Ultra 3000 Punkte im 06er.

Schön das ATI auch im unteren Mittelfeld gegen Nvidia gut mithalten kann.


----------



## xTc (28. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Na das Ergebnis der HD4550 ist doch mehr als ordentlich im 3DMark06  und der Abstand zur 9400GT ist auch nicht gerade klein.
> 
> Ich hatte damals mit meinem System P42,8@3,361GHz, 2GB Ram DDR333 und einer 6800Ultra 3000 Punkte im 06er.
> 
> Schön das ATI auch im unteren Mittelfeld gegen Nvidia gut mithalten kann.



Ich finde die Werte schon echt gut für Low-Cost-Karten. Wenn ich bedenke das ich mit meienr HD3450 im 3DMark06 auf knappe 1680 Punkte gekommen bin. Als CPU diente dabei aber auch ein E8400 @ 3,0GHz.

Selbst die 3DMark Vantage-Werte sind okay.  Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Karten in den Handel kommen.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (28. August 2008)

Ich kapier bis heute nicht, weshalb ich damals so viele Punkte im 06er gemacht habe und das mit der miesen Technik...ich hatte damals mal Screens davon gemacht, poste ich mal hier rein, wenn ich sie finde.


----------

